

Flynn, the open source PaaS powered by Docker, now accepts smaller donations too - FooBarWidget
https://flynn.io/?smaller

======
FooBarWidget
Flynn was discussed earlier on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058662)
Back then their minimum donation amount was $1500, which can be a bit
excessive for a lot of people. They now support smaller donations as well. You
can enter an arbitrary amount in the donation form.

